# Hairball?



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi everyone

So my poo, Woody, coughs up a hairball probably on average once a month. It doesn't cause him any distress and he's fine in himself.

I'm a little concerned though as he's biting the fur off of his front legs! It looks like I've shaved his legs! 

Is this normal? The hair biting and the hairball? Does anyone else's poo do this?

He's up to date with flea treatment and he's being trimmed next week. I've checked his legs and there doesn't seem to be anything there on his skin.

Any ideas?


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

I should probably say he hasn't pulled all his hair out of his legs, I just noticed the other day that his hair is shorter.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta pulled the hair out from her toes when he wee fungle infection fairs up. 


I know a bichon that chews his legs and makes their hair really short and thin, the vets can find no reason for it. Seems to have grown back recently. 

It might be Worthing getting his leg checked out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I too would suggest getting this checked out, my dog has never coughed up a hairball,,,,and usually if they are pulling, or cutting the hair with their teeth...they are irritated by something.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has never chewed her fur off or coughed up fur. I would take him to the vet to get checked out. Maybe he has allergies that make him itchy??


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter does this sometimes. He pulls out fur from his legs and brings up a hair ball just like a cat! He does it right in front of me usually if he is bored.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger chews on her front legs but she don't chew the hair short and she don't do it all the time ,if she is on my lap and she starts chewing i will scratch her legs for her and she seems to like that


----------

